# Jobs, Regions and Pictures of Members



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

As a veteran member (well a Junior Veteran!) and due to a recent convo on here, I'm intruiged what most of the members do, where they live, and what they look like (the women especially :lol: )

I'll start

I'm in West Yorkshire, I'm 31, and I have an Audi problem. :lol:

I work in IT and own www.datemyplate.com

It would be interesting to hear about the rest of the gang! And of course see some pics!

Cheers.


----------



## Gaz Man (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi Mysterio

Interesting website 

Anyway, I live near Manchester, and am 36 years old.

I work for a large Mobile Telecoms company in Corporate Sales.

Whilst we are plugging websites, I also help my wife out with her site www.freshcarhire.com which may come in handy if any of you guys are off on your holidays.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Well I'm 34 and live in London, but am actually a Northener!! (Born Nottingham....grew up in Sheffield)

I'm a freelance Television Editor.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Well, by day I'm a 21 year old physicist (and obviously a very good boy to be driving a TT) [smiley=book2.gif]

But by night, I'm the baddest pimp you ever did see, fo sho. :twisted: 
But please dont let my mam know


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

I'm 32, living in Aberdeen. When I'm not surfing the forum I'm a Maintenance Consultant for the oil and gas industry.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

37 (on the 26th). Im a Partner/Director of a software developer specialising in HR and Finance Systems based in Leeds. Its riveting stuff. :roll:


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

24, IT Infrastructure Manager in Crawley!

TT due in Six months so will be hanging around this site in awe of everyone else as there motors come in!


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

conneem said:


> Well, by day I'm a 21 year old student (and obviously a very good boy to be driving a TT) [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> But by night, I'm the baddest pimp you ever did see, fo sho. :twisted:
> But please dont let my mam know


Pmsl @ that pimp outfit ! :lol: :lol:


----------



## vatis (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey i am Andreas from Cyprus living in Nicosia , i am 26 years old , we own a family business here , we are importers and wholesalers of furniture fittings e.t.c . Although i have my bachelor degree in Computer Science and i also studied interior design.Now studing part time psychology.
....And I have an Audi problem too! nO NO, SERIOUS PROBLEM!

Cheers


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm just gone 42 earlier this month - Director of a medium sized Building Services Engineering Contracting company - commercial and industrial heating, plumbing, ventilation, etc. Based in Co. Donegal, North West Ireland.

Heres a pic of me looking a bit pink and sunburned from late last year !


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Well I am a Geordie, 41,living in Somerset..... Job? well I guess my name says it all. I fly a Business jet for a wealthy Russian.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I am 32, live in TTorquay and run my own recruitment company


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

I'm 23 and work as a graduate surveyor for a large chartered surveyors firm in London.

I'm also Sponsorship & Marketing Director for the British University Snowsports Council.


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

AidenL said:


> I'm just gone 42 earlier this month - Director of a medium sized Building Services Engineering Contracting company - commercial and industrial heating, plumbing, ventilation, etc. Based in Co. Donegal, North West Ireland.
> 
> Heres a pic of me looking a bit pink and sunburned from late last year !


Bet I know what you had for lunch that day Aiden!

Some liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti perchance??

 :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

:lol: Hey, I'm no cannibal !  :lol:


----------



## alfiepants (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm a Paramedic in Gloucestershire, I'm 41 and female.


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

I'm 36 and can be found mountain biking around Mugdock country park and Milngavie (north of glasgow). I'm a Unix/Linux trainer for my sins, or should I say that it pays for my sins! :roll:


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

37, male, working for a well known Italian brand within the domestic and commercial heating industry on my second overseas appointment as a Sales Director.

Was working in Russia for 3 years until Christmas. Should be here in Dublin until the end of 2008 minimum.


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi, 44 living in Warks and am a Big Issue vendor

On Order: 2.0T S-Tronic, Xenon, Turbines, Black Nappa, BOSE, Dolphin Grey. Delivery Date: 1 Sep 07


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Me...well I'm 44, living in the Cotswolds.
I am ERP Systems Manager for a Swedish company that have 40+ sites in the UK & Ireland.


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm a retired dentist living in Somerset and I'm a helluver lot older than the rest of you youngsters... :wink:


----------



## fluffekins (Jan 20, 2007)

35, I mend broken biscuits for a living.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

exodont said:


> I'm a retired dentist living in Somerset and I'm a helluver lot older than the rest of you youngsters... :wink:


Youngster???

I set out a a Chemical Engineer almost 40 years ago.
At my now tender age of 57 I am a private Personal Fitness Trainer since 7 years.
And as I don't like standing still [a habit of personal trainers --- see above :wink: ] I am also a Clinical Hypnotherapist and Reiki Master Teacher since a year --- amongst other therapies I have also studied 

Oh, and just for the records, I may own the highest miler TT with over 142k miles 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

A young 42 , i would like to think :wink:

I am a Goldsmith/Jeweller and am the Director/Partner of a small Jewellery manufacturing and retail company specialising in bespoke and handmade jewellery www.jordanjewellerydesign.co.uk


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

conlechi said:


> A young 42 , i would like to think :wink:
> 
> I am a Goldsmith/Jeweller and am the Director/Partner of a small Jewellery manufacturing and retail company specialising in bespoke and handmade jewellery www.jordanjewellerydesign.co.uk


And you havent fashioned some TT interior mods for us all? Tut tut.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Leg said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > A young 42 , i would like to think :wink:
> ...


Only for the cuffs :wink:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

41 year old male from Kettering Northants, run my own building business for the last 21 years.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm 17 and still at school. I'm studying witchcraft and wizardry at Hoggwarts.










Ok, maybe not. 35 work in london, live in yorkshire - the rest is a secret.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Code PQ45?


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm 23 years old, live in Cornwall, and I'm a civil servant.

My husband (username R80 FOS on here) is also 23 and owns an IT company.

Here is a pic of us on our wedding day last July:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I'm 24 years old, I live in Bushey near Watford, Herts.

I run and manage my own property letting and development company (takes up most of my time!). I am also a co-owner of www.middlesexmetals.com which is a company that deals in precious metal recovery.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm a full-time Professional car forum lurker and part time twat! (or maybe it's the other way round! :? ).


----------



## goodbrand (Mar 19, 2007)

Guess I could join in here!!

I'm 27, From Aberdeen and work as a Subsea Controls Engineer :? Exciting stuff eh!?!


----------



## lankmur (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm 26, male and an airline pilot.


----------



## loz_tt (Aug 7, 2006)

Hello!

I'm 26, living in the North East and I am an industrial electrician - high voltage etc.....


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm 31, and an underwater firefighter and part time dolphin trainer.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi, I'm 57 and I'm a errr....sod it, I forgot :?

Graham


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

This is why i wont have a softtop'd car - it effects your brain (and hair). :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I am 44 (45 in May) and Operations Manager for the Liberian Toyota Distributor


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Richard you look particuarly gay in that photo


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Hi, I'm 57 and I'm a errr....sod it, I forgot :?
> 
> Graham


That's called _Old Age_, grandad :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

robokn said:


> Richard you look particuarly gay in that photo


Well hello Navy Boy :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

robokn said:


> Richard you look particuarly gay in that photo


Problem is .....it's not just in the photo!! :-*


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Richard you look particuarly gay in that photo
> ...





TT2BMW said:


> I'm a full-time Professional car forum lurker and part time twat! (or maybe it's the other way round! Confused ).


Definitely a full time twat  :-*


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I'm 26 years old from North Leeds.

I'm an IT & Technology Manager for a large fuel card distributor


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Richard you look particuarly gay in that photo
> ...


EX Navy if you don't mind


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

My name is Blaze and I work 50/50 as a fitness trainer to the stars and as a Dolphin Trainer.

And this is about as close to a picture of my member as you're likely to see:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Kell said:


> My name is Blaze and I work 50/50 as a fitness trainer to the stars *and as a Dolphin Trainer*.





GoingTTooFast said:


> I'm 31, and an underwater firefighter and *part time dolphin trainer*.


We need to get our heads together.. compare training routines :wink:










Me teaching Dave the Dolphin a trick, yesterday..


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > My name is Blaze and I work 50/50 as a fitness trainer to the stars *and as a Dolphin Trainer*.
> ...


Damn - didn't see that one. :roll:

Apparent;y, it's the most blagged occupation when guys are chatting up women. Gives us real Dolphin Trainers a bad name. :wink:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Kell said:


> Gives us real Dolphin Trainers a bad name. :wink:


 :lol: :lol:

Drives you mad doesn't it? :x

Must drive REAL biscuit designers loopy as well!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Ahhh, I remember what it is I do now, its a erm thingy, er.... [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

34 year old electronics design consultant living near Belfast. Currrently working in Switzerland.


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Im a self styled neo pagan and part time pheasant plucker


----------



## valleyboy (Apr 4, 2007)

35 year old male Chartered Civil / Structural Engineer living in South Wales.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm 33 from Rochester in Kent
I work for these guy's www.xstrata.com 
and make these









They can't be doing too bad they made $27billion or so last year! :?

Shame theres no profit related pay anymore  :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

AidenL said:


> :lol: Hey, I'm no cannibal !  :lol:


Less Cannibal, more Johnny Ball if you ask me... :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> I am 44 (45 in May) and Operations Manager for the Liberian Toyota Distributor
> 
> (only when not bursting for a pee alongside a rally car  )


My name's Richard and I'm half of a teapot.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

....and the other half is a tosspot!


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm 38 living and working in Manchester. I'm a police officer, but don't worry guys - I've *never* issued a speeding ticket in 13 years! I'm a firearms officer working in the anti-terrorist section based at the airport.










As well as the car I'm heavily into scuba diving and earn a few extra pennies doing a bit of journalism on the subject.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
I am just a plumber, electrician, tiler. chippy. etc. etc.
Pay's even better than a pilot. Not so many perk's though.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> My name is Blaze and I work 50/50 as a fitness trainer to the stars and as a Dolphin Trainer.
> 
> And this is about as close to a picture of my member as you're likely to see:


I'm glad you've been listening to my advice 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

puff, this is a real belly.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> puff, this is a real belly.


    [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It normally gets the ladies all wet.....

Women dont really like the other type as the man is likley to take up valuble mirror time and we know what happens if you get in between a woman and her mirror. [smiley=knife.gif]


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm Andy from Reigate, and I work for www.bannerhomes.co.uk

A nice short and to the point response.

Concise.

I don't like to ramble on unnecessarily.

I think it comes from my public school backgound where you were taught only to ....

Yeah, I know.

Bye

Andy


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> puff, this is a real belly.


Now that is one pie eaters belly :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Looks like he's swallowed a beach ball


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Mark Davies said:


> I'm 38 living and working in Manchester. I'm a police officer, but don't worry guys - I've *never* issued a speeding ticket in 13 years! I'm a firearms officer working in the anti-terrorist section based at the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this picture....my 14yr old son no longer wants to be a plastic surgeon ( specialising in breast implants) he now wants to be a policeman with a big FO gun.

Ho hum


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > puff, this is a real belly.
> ...


David!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope Julie stops feeding you   

I must give her a bell :roll:


----------

